# I did it! I actually sewed something on my sewing machine. My mom would be proud.



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 17, 2018)

Sewing was never something I was interested in but after my impulse buy of a sewing machine a few months ago I was determined to try. Today I made a valance for my bathroom out of an extra bed shirt I had laying around. All straight sewing but it is a start. Now I'm going to make a runner for my dining room table and embroider each end with transfers I recently found that were my Moms. This was a good day.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 17, 2018)

:goodjob: Ruth!  :clap:

Lett me know when to send you the measurements for my kitchen window and door.  I'd like yellow/orange fabric.   :grin:


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 17, 2018)

:thumbsup:, Ruth!.  They look nice! Geez, last time I sewed something was on the old Singer sewing machine many years ago, in 4-H


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2018)

Good job, Ruth!


----------



## Mizzkitt (Jan 17, 2018)

Ruth, once you get the sewing bug it is addictive. Soon you will be on a first name basis with all the ladies who work at the fabric store and have stashes of fabric that you will use Some Day.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 17, 2018)

Great job!

I like the idea of giving an old item a new purpose.

Do a little googling on *upcycling vintage fabric* and you will see many ideas on how to salvage fabrics from everyday items and repurpose them.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2018)

Great job Ruth. I'm exactly the same as you, I have tried over the years with sewing machines and as soon as the thread gets tangled in the spool or the needle breaks I'm lost,  but I'd love to be able to sew my own things.. well done for sticking with it..the curtains look fab.. 

Are they the transfers you showed us the other day?...wow they look lovely..


----------



## Falcon (Jan 17, 2018)

You go girl,  Ruth.  The curtains look very professional.  Nice job.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2018)

What a pretty fabric Ruth, you did such a nice job! :cool2:  I made some curtains years ago when I first bought a sewing machine, not nearly as professional looking as your valance, and mine slowly unraveled at the seams with each wash.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 17, 2018)

Feels good, doesn't it?

I came late to sewing and knitting although my mum taught me the basics when I was a child. I was discouraged as an adult because I lacked skill and frequently gave up before finishing an item.

When the grandchildren started to arrive I made some effort to make things for them and then I discovered that skill can be acquired with practice. I'm still not great but if I choose my projects to fit my skill level, I do get them finished. Then I'm like a hen who has just laid an egg. I want to tell everyone all about it because I feel so proud.


----------



## jujube (Jan 17, 2018)

I learned how to sew making maternity dresses.  I had one pattern that I could finish from scissors up to over my head in two hours.   

Unfortunately, after that spectacular beginning, I learned that the clothing had to actually FIT instead of just hanging on you like a gunny sack.  And that's when the disillusion with sewing began.

I did make clothing for my daughter, lots and lots of curtains and, my specialty: Halloween costumes.  

The sewing machine has been languishing in the back of my closet for several years now.  I think it likes it back there.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks everyone. Aunt Bea I'll look into the upcycling of vintage fabric. I certainly have enough of it. Warrigal it certainly does feel good and for now I will keep at it.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 17, 2018)

Good for you, Ruth!   It looks like you did a great job.   Have fun with your new hobby.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 18, 2018)

Love your valance, Ruth.  Good job!


----------

